# Another Newbie - Type 2.



## thelis (May 23, 2011)

Hi everyone,
I was diagnosed with Type 2 at the end of April.  I am 70 yrs. old and I know I am overweight.  I have been advised to go an Exercise Referral Programme which is a free 12 week course at our local gym.  I am still trying to make my mind up about this.  Owing to having had a knee replacement and have arthritis in the other knee I'm not sure if there is much I could do at the gym. Any advice on diet and exercise would be most welcome.  I saw the Diabetic Nurse last Friday and she was very helpful.  I am waiting for appointments with the podiatrist and for retinopathy and also group sessions which I believe are two 2 hour sessions.  My fasting blood sugar was 8 and the non-fasting one was 10.  Its good to have somewhere like this where others are experiencing the same things.


----------



## Northerner (May 23, 2011)

Hi thelis,welcome to the forum  It sounds as though your healthcare team have got everything in place for you, with all the various checks and appointments! I would go along to the course at the gym, as there are likely to be qualified instructors there who can take into account your problems with your knees - there are many pieces of equipment and exercises that you may still be able to do in spite of the problems.

If you fancy a bit of reading so you can get a good understanding of what to expect then take a look at our Useful links thread. Particularly recommended is Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker - a very readable explanation of Type 2 diabetes and how to manage it well.

Apart from all that, you have found a huge number of people of all ages and experience who will be happy to answer your questions or offer reassurance on anything that may be concerning you - so please do ask, nothing is considered 'silly'!


----------



## evedan (May 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.....

I went to group sessions and i found it very helpful!!!!There is alot to to take in all at once but there is lots of leaflets and books explaining everything....i also find this forum very good as well


----------



## thelis (May 23, 2011)

*Thank you*

Thanks for your quick reply Northerner.  I may ask for further information about the exercise programme.  As you say there are lots of different exercise machines, some of which may be suitable for me.  I will also get the book by Gretchen Becker from Amazon.  I have a further appointment with my GP on 21 June and a blood test date in August.


----------



## Steff (May 23, 2011)

thelis said:


> Thanks for your quick reply Northerner.  I may ask for further information about the exercise programme.  As you say there are lots of different exercise machines, some of which may be suitable for me.  I will also get the book by Gretchen Becker from Amazon.  I have a further appointment with my GP on 21 June and a blood test date in August.



Hi and a warm welcome to the forum.


----------



## Blythespirit (May 23, 2011)

Hello Thelis and welcome to the forums. You've found a good place to get the answers to your questions and I see you've already had some good advice from Northener. I was diagnosed in 2003 and did the group sessions which I did find useful for very basic information. I also tried the gym but found it wasn't for me. A bit boring and full of skinny young posers! Lol. It's important to find excercize you cn enjoy and maintain. Can you swim? Or maybe there's an aerobics group aimed at older people near you. Anyway, good to 'meet' you and I look forward to getting to know you better. Take care. XXXXX


----------



## lucy123 (May 23, 2011)

Hi - and welcome.
I highly recommend you go to the gym. My gym sees many people with arthritis, knee surgery, hip replacements, bad backs - and there is always some exercise for you - you never know - you may even start to enjoy it!


----------



## thelis (May 23, 2011)

Blythespirit said:


> Hello Thelis and welcome to the forums. You've found a good place to get the answers to your questions and I see you've already had some good advice from Northener. I was diagnosed in 2003 and did the group sessions which I did find useful for very basic information. I also tried the gym but found it wasn't for me. A bit boring and full of skinny young posers! Lol. It's important to find excercize you cn enjoy and maintain. Can you swim? Or maybe there's an aerobics group aimed at older people near you. Anyway, good to 'meet' you and I look forward to getting to know you better. Take care. XXXXX



Thanks for your reply and the info about the group sessions.  No I can't swim but am willing to try the gym when I've got my trainers and tracksuit bottoms sorted.  I see you are from Derbyshire.  I was born in Ilkeston, Derbyshire but now live in Lincs. Good to meet you.


----------



## Blythespirit (May 23, 2011)

What a small world! I'm near Chesterfield and we have a couple more members who live in Derbyshire too. XXXX


----------



## Mark T (May 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forums thelis


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (May 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum


----------

